# SRAM Red 22 and XX1 rear derailleur



## nathanbal

Anyone know whether the SRAM Red 22 hydro shifters will be able to work with an XX1 rear derailleur? Cheers!


----------



## peabody

no it won't


----------



## tednugent

Xx1 is made for a a crank with a single chain ring


----------



## peabody

that has nothing to do with it....so is a force 1 rear derailleur....you can't mix rd and mtb, the pull is different. Obviously if using a 1x rr der you can't use a double chainring tho.


----------



## map204

I'm wondering the same thing, but with a long cage Rival X1 dérailleur on a Rival 22 setup. It means I can have a Rival 22 setup with a clutch dérailleur. I don't see why it wouldn't work. my reasoning is that the long cage dérailleur should be able to pick up the extra chain slack. Obviously there's enough clearance.

I swear to Yezzus if you reply with "made for a single chainring" I will rent a helicopter, fly to where you are and slap you. (Joking,...) I get it, I can count to 2, and this logic would work with the short and probably medium cage dérailleur. This would be because there would be too much chain for the dérailleur to pick up when you shifted into the small chainring. The long cage on the other hand would be able to pick that up and keep tension on the chain, right? I'm wondering if there's another limitation that I'm not seeing.


----------



## map204

Neeeeevermind...asked and answered I guess. The limitation I wasn't seeing is that the X-Horizon feature means that the top pulley moves differently and does not behave the way other clutch dérailleurs do, like type2 or shadow plus mtb dérailleurs. Basically it results in shitty shifting.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=330675


----------



## morrisond

But would RED or Force 22 shifters work with an XO 10 SP RD and make it an 11sp?


----------



## BluesDawg

morrisond said:


> But would RED or Force 22 shifters work with an XO 10 SP RD and make it an 11sp?


Yes. I have heard that Exact Actuation 10 speed rear derailleurs and Exact Actuation 11 speed front shifters "should" work together, but months of internet searches had never found a single actual account of anyone who had actually tried it and found it to work. 

Today I took the SRAM Rival 22 11 speed rear derailleur off of my All City Cosmic Stallion and replaced it with a 10 speed GX 10 speed long cage rear derailleur. It worked fine on the work stand, so I took it out for a short ride (in the rain). Worked fine. No different than the good shifting with the Rival RD.


----------



## Talabardio

All Exact Actuation shifters and derailleurs will work fine together.


----------

